# Chainsaws



## ucfireman (Oct 8, 2019)

SO I have an old craftsman 42cc 18 bar that I've had probably 20 years or so, never had problems and cut great with a sharp chain. Anyway the fuel lines degraded and messed up the carb, buddy is working on it. In the mean time I've been looking to upgrade. 
I'm thinking in the 55-65cc range. Looked at Husky 455, 460 today and Echo cs620P. The dealer said the Echo is the better saw and will out work the huskys. I don't know only used my small saw. We use a husky 455 at work and other than a dull chain (always) they seem ok. 
I have not looked at Stihl, nothing against them, just haven't got to them yet. Trying  to stay around 5-600.
I would be cutting hardwoods, mostly 12-16" on the ground but occasionally may need to take down a tree in the 18-20 inch range.
What do y'all say?


----------



## Gator89 (Oct 8, 2019)

I hunted with a saw mechanic in LA, he said #1 is Stihl, #2 is Husqvarna, #3 refer to #1 & #2.


----------



## hopper (Oct 8, 2019)

The Echo is a great saw. I was on a forestry forum for a while and the echo was getting great reviews from the pros.
I ended up with the Echo 590 timber Wolf last year. Lots of power great saw easy to start. Mostly using it on hardwood and a few pines that have fell throughout our wooded lot. It is heavy so thinking about adding a smaller one for quick limbing.
I think the  warranty is better than the top two brands mentioned.


----------



## notnksnemor (Oct 8, 2019)

I quit using them 10 years ago so I can't add anything helpful.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Oct 8, 2019)

I bought an Echo chainsaw 2 years ago. I've cut down and sawed up over 10 medium-large hardwoods and a few medium size pines with it. It desperately needs a new chain because the one that's on it is wore slap out. Great chainsaw in my opinion.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 8, 2019)

GoldDot40 said:


> I bought an Echo chainsaw 2 years ago. I've cut down and sawed up over 10 medium-large hardwoods and a few medium size pines with it. It desperately needs a new chain because the one that's on it is wore slap out. Great chainsaw in my opinion.


I got one also. It will cut with the best of them. ??


----------



## RedHills (Oct 8, 2019)

Cant say anything bad about echo...I've got a blower couple of different weedeaters, an edger. Great equipment.

Chainsaws I own Stihl.

Farm boss 291 20" is a nice saw for a rural homeowner


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 8, 2019)

I am someone who has spent about forty years running chainsaws on a near-daily basis. There are only two brands of chainsaw nowadays. Stihl and Husky. Don't waste your money on anything else. Echo used to make a good chainsaw, but their newer ones are crap, IMO. They are not like they used to be. Nowhere near those other two. Get a Stihl or Husky, preferably commercial grade instead of big-box homeowner grade, and it will last you for decades at home.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Oct 8, 2019)

Stihl and like hillbilly said get a pro saw. May be just a tad more than your wanting to spend but get the stihl 362. I'm on my 5th now. They use to be 036,361 now they are 362. Great mid size saw. If they will let you, run it and the a comparable size homeowner saw. Last one I bought was around 700 I think. It's got the new electronic carb. Runs like a champ. Probably had close to 100 gallons of gas run through it now and hasn't missed a beat.


----------



## Dbender (Oct 8, 2019)

My stihls are a little finicky to start at times. Especially when hot. Husky's are not as finicky to me.  Echos are heavier/bulkier to me.  My saws are all 5 yrs or older so can't speak to newer models.


----------



## livinoutdoors (Oct 9, 2019)

Husky 365


----------



## GoodOleBoy55 (Oct 9, 2019)

Im a Stihl man myself. Get a pro model if you can swing it. Husky prob a close second. Cant go wrong with either one long as you take care of it. I have heard ton of good stuff out of the Echos but never have laid hands on one so idk.


----------



## Flash (Oct 9, 2019)

What about the new Husky "E" saws? I heard they're not as good as the old ones.
I have a husky 55 that's 30 or so yrs old and still runs good


----------



## Jester896 (Oct 9, 2019)

Sthil Farm Boss 310 here..I used it after Katrina on some good sized oak and others...whatever I have cut in between then and the last 2 storms here.  Never remember a time that it hadn't cranked by the 3rd pull...except once...new plug fixed that...it was time.  I struggled with it after this last storm...some of the pine I cut was bigger than my bar would allow...but it Sthil got cut...not 100% but think my bar is 18"..undersized for motor.  When you fill it with fuel and bar oil...hit the chain with a file..doubt I will ever need another saw.  My pole saw is also Sthil


----------



## Milkman (Oct 9, 2019)

Husqvarna


----------



## Mauser (Oct 9, 2019)

No experience with stihl,but a lot with Husqvarna. The homeowner line is Junk. I had rather have a 100$ poulan or what ever for anything under 45 or 50cc. Use it till it tears up and trash it  The small saws just have not held up for me. Very finicky carbs especially with ethanol gas.Many many hours on older huskys,2100,2101,288,272 they were all good saws.My 455 rancher has been a good saw,its the smallest I would get even for a homeowner if you want a saw that would hold up. Don't get the e version,got a 440e that burnt up in less than 10 actual running hours. Also run a 385 and 395 too that are jam up. Some Early 385's had bearing trouble though.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Oct 9, 2019)

Stihl 100% here. Excellent saws easy to work on and rebuild with parts easy to find around every corner but expensive.
Husqvarna parts are not easily located locally, never cheap and parts never interchange so great saw till it broke. 
echo has re-steped up their home owner game and really a decent option.
Again I run stihl. When it blows I rebuild it myself. Even numbers are professional and odd numbers are home owner saws.
If there is one thing to recommend not to buy its a chainsaw with a primer bulb.
I run Stihl 20t 200t 24 36 44 440 46 460 650 66 660 and wish I had an 88 880. I buy, rebuild and repair used ones that show those pro numbers.
I love a good husky but tough to rebuild within its worth. The new echos are holding a spot again. Jus sayin.


----------



## Big7 (Oct 10, 2019)

Gator89 said:


> I hunted with a saw mechanic in LA, he said #1 is Stihl, #2 is Husqvarna, #3 refer to #1 & #2.



There you go.. Stilh is supposedly a little tougher. The Husky is lighter and faster. (in fact)

Either one will do you real good if you are cutting serious wood.

Poulan Pro is a good "in between" for homeowner duty. It won't break the bank.
I currently own all three. That's my honest assessment. ?


----------



## Turpentine (Oct 10, 2019)

If Yamaha produced a chain saw I would recommend them.
I have hands on experience with sthil the are a good brand.
I read some stuff on Makita, they are one of the first chainsaw manufacturer s. I think, I can not remember were I got that information. However the other tools are top of the line! So maybe they can offer something that interests you.


----------



## zedex (Oct 10, 2019)

I've had Husky and stihl. Neither were reliable. The stihl is hard to start, has to warm up a long time before even looking at the throttle. 
I needed a chainsaw that would start easy and ready go. I lived in a place that the sole source of heat was wood stove.  With 2ft of snow on the ground and 2 saws that were junk  I went to home depot and now have a saw that starts each and every time very easily and runs day in and day out. 
It's an Echo CS400.
For two years I ran it nearly every day cutting firewood. I use it a lot, still. It maybe has close to 1500 hours. I never winterize it. Starts and runs just as good today as new.
The Husky and stihl were thrown away. Neither more than 3 years old.
Last December,  we had a windstorm that downsd trees all over BC. That was the 20th.
Every day, all day, that Echo worked hard right through to Jan 8th. I and a few friends cut trees off neighboring houses and cars, out of yards, crossing roads.... the only thing done was replacing and sharpening chains. It can sit for months at a time, but within 3-4 pulls, it's running. One neighbor has a stihl, about a year old at the time. It wouldn't start. He borrowed the echo and cleaned up his place. He now owns an echo of his own and traded in the stihl.
I'll not own anything else now. In 10 years, I've worn out dozens of chains and one bar. It still has the original spark plug. Pull rope I replaced this year only as a precaution. When I'm cutting new trails, it's what I use. Cleaning my hunting trails after last years windstorm,  I used it..... snow on ground and downed trees, windy and below freezing,  that echo worked flawlessly


----------



## Anvil Head (Oct 10, 2019)

I've worked most all the brands mentioned hard for years - my first was a David Bradley to give you an idea how long. Biggest thing with any of them is good maintenance. My all time favorite was a commercial grade Homelite that finally gave up the ghost due to parts availability many many moons ago. I took a chance on an Echo CS400 15years ago and have not looked back. Heavy is relative as I don't climb trees anymore all of them these days are "light". Have worked alongside others using Husky and Sthil of equal size and still be bucking and trimming while they stop to service theirs. No, not their biggest saw but size for size a definite dependable workhorse for the kind of work I do now. If someone ever asks to borrow a saw I hand them my back up temperamental Husky. Where I hide out now in NC - a poor saw means spending the night in the truck instead of a nice bed.
In all fairness, most operators' biggest issue is kissing dirt when bucking, not really the saws fault. That and expecting to do serious work with a not so serious saw not suited for the work.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 10, 2019)

zedex said:


> I've had Husky and stihl. Neither were reliable. The stihl is hard to start, has to warm up a long time before even looking at the throttle.
> I needed a chainsaw that would start easy and ready go. I lived in a place that the sole source of heat was wood stove.  With 2ft of snow on the ground and 2 saws that were junk  I went to home depot and now have a saw that starts each and every time very easily and runs day in and day out.
> It's an Echo CS400.
> For two years I ran it nearly every day cutting firewood. I use it a lot, still. It maybe has close to 1500 hours. I never winterize it. Starts and runs just as good today as new.
> ...


I wish they still made them like that. Like I said, the old ones were good. I had the same experience as you with the older Echo saws and weedeaters. We have bought several smaller Echos at work over the last few years to replace the older, finally worn out ones, which were excellent saws. The new ones are absolute pure and total junk. They won't start, won't run, and won't cut worth a crap when they're running.

I know a lot of arborists and folks who do professional tree work day after day, year after year. Running chainsaws from daylight til dark, and their living depends on having good equipment. You will never see anything but a Stihl or a Husky in the back of their trucks.


----------



## DannyW (Oct 10, 2019)

Stihl here. Owned 5-6 Poulon/Echo saws before that. They were good for 2-3 years in my experience. About 20 years ago I got a nice bonus at work and decided to splurge and buy my last chainsaw...spent about $750 on a Stihl 361. So far so good.

I agree they can be hard to start. But over the years I have learned to listen to the saw while cranking it and now can start it fairly easily. The saw only gets used for 2-3 hours a year these days, so it does indeed look like this will be my last one.

Never owned a Husky but have heard good things about them. And Hillbilly is right...look at what the pros use, it will be a Stihl or Husky.


----------



## ngamtns (Oct 10, 2019)

Stihl all the way. Grew up with them and have them now. Only thing I’ll have chainsaw, blowers, and weedeaters.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 10, 2019)

ngamtns said:


> Stihl all the way. Grew up with them and have them now. Only thing I’ll have chainsaw, blowers, and weedeaters.


After 17 years, my Stihl FS85 weedeater still starts on the second or third pull, and runs all day.


----------



## KKirk (Oct 11, 2019)

If you do go echo, look for a dealer and see when their 10% off dealer deal goes on.  I was able to pick up the 620P model for a decent price.  I don't use it awhole lot but it has always started easily and had more than enough power for what I use it for.


----------



## HuntingFool (Oct 11, 2019)

Everything thing I own is Stihl. Chainsaw, weedeaters, blowers..... Had most of them 20 years. Never done anything to them except replace a carb or two. Those are cheap. They have all been used a lot and Stihl keep going. Get it...Stihl. LOL. I won't buy anything else.


----------



## ninjaneer (Oct 11, 2019)

Lanier Outdoors had Husky 460 for $429 plus tax yesterday. Only had 4 left.


----------



## ucfireman (Oct 11, 2019)

KKirk said:


> If you do go echo, look for a dealer and see when their 10% off dealer deal goes on.  I was able to pick up the 620P model for a decent price.  I don't use it awhole lot but it has always started easily and had more than enough power for what I use it for.



Was looking at that saw, price was decent, $560 with 24", offering free case and extra chain as the promo (according to the Echo website), they are not listed on there for the 10% off Echo days.



ninjaneer said:


> Lanier Outdoors had Husky 460 for $429 plus tax yesterday. Only had 4 left.



Same dealer as above had it for $520 with the 24" bar, Lanier sounds like a deal!

Local shop had Stihl 391 with 25" for $599 and 362 for $779 with 25" bar.

Someone above said don't get one with a primer bulb. Why?
Also everyone is saying that Stihl is hard to start. Does that include their professional saws with the electronic carbs? Should I be scared of "Electronics? 


Leaning toward the Echo, Didn't look at the professional Husky (didn't think I would go that route but may go back and look)
Would like to think this will be the last saw I buy.


----------



## Dbender (Oct 11, 2019)

if you are just cutting general yard stuff, occasional tree across the road you don't want a 24" bar. I don't know where you live but your welcome to come cut all you like with a big stihl with 24" bar and see if you want something that big.  You can compare to smaller saw with 18" bar see what you prefer.   I live in byron. Primer bulb is one more thing to wear out.


----------



## ucfireman (Oct 11, 2019)

I have a 42cc with 18 bar for normal smaller use. I do have large trees that have fallen and others I want removed so I figure if I'm going to step up, I might as well step up more than 2 inches. Thats why Im leaning toward a 24.


----------



## treemanjohn (Oct 12, 2019)

A 24" bar will work you to death. 18s and 20s will cut anything in Ga short of some hemlocks


----------



## KKirk (Oct 12, 2019)

https://www.echo-usa.com/Promotions/One-Day-Sale 

I guess it is actually 15% off.  I got mine 2 years ago I believe, and it was under 500 for the 620P.  I put an 18" bar on it, didn't need the 24" that it came with.  It has more than enough power with the 18".


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 12, 2019)

ucfireman said:


> Was looking at that saw, price was decent, $560 with 24", offering free case and extra chain as the promo (according to the Echo website), they are not listed on there for the 10% off Echo days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As others have said, a saw with a 24" bar is basically worthless for anything except bucking saw timber. A 16" bar is about the best all around, 18" at the most. You can cut some really big trees with either one. As for the Stihls being hard to start, been using them for nearly forty years and never seen one that was hard to start unless it has something wrong with it. Like I said, almost all pros use Stihls for a reason. None of them use Echos, for a reason.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Oct 12, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> As others have said, a saw with a 24" bar is basically worthless for anything except bucking saw timber. A 16" bar is about the best all around, 18" at the most. You can cut some really big trees with either one. As for the Stihls being hard to start, been using them for nearly forty years and never seen one that was hard to start unless it has something wrong with it. Like I said, almost all pros use Stihls for a reason. None of them use Echos, for a reason.



If I have to pull my Stihl the 3rd time, I start looking for the problem.


----------



## Patriot44 (Oct 12, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> After 17 years, my Stihl FS85 weedeater still starts on the second or third pull, and runs all day.


My 87yo godfather has a Farm Boss from the 70's that will still crank up and saw like there is no tomorrow- if you are man enough to crank it. 

At his age, he has two new Stihl easy start models that he cuts with. I am still running my 290 from 2002.


----------



## lonewolf247 (Oct 12, 2019)

My dad retired from the logging business with over 45 experience. From watching him, and in my own experiences, I’d buy a Sthil or Husqvarna. IMO, there are no other equal choices .....


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 12, 2019)

lonewolf247 said:


> My dad retired from the logging business with over 45 experience. From watching him, and in my own experiences, I’d buy a Sthil or Husqvarna. IMO, there are no other equal choices .....


Everybody else who makes their living with a saw will say the exact same thing.


----------



## K80Shooter (Oct 12, 2019)

My next saw will be a Stihl MS261c-m with either a 16 or 18 inch bar. I have a older Stihl with a 24 inch bar and as others have said it will work you to death and heavy. It does still run great after 24 years.


----------



## bany (Oct 13, 2019)

Jonsered. 
Wait, Husqvarna bought them out. Now they go out the back door at the husky plant and they’re still red but look like a husky. 
You’ll most likely get what you pay for. Stihl is the kingpin and husky may make a better than box store saw and echo is still echo for a reason. 
IMHO an 18” bar is most favorable, the power to turn it and the right pitch for what you usually cut.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 13, 2019)

Sachs-Dolmar used to make a really good saw, but I haven't seen one in years.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Oct 13, 2019)

Stihl MS271 Farm Boss 20".  Best chainsaw I've ever owned or operated.


----------



## Flash (Oct 15, 2019)

Dbender said:


> if you are just cutting general yard stuff, occasional tree across the road you don't want a 24" bar. I don't know where you live but your welcome to come cut all you like with a big stihl with 24" bar and see if you want something that big.  You can compare to smaller saw with 18" bar see what you prefer.   I live in byron. Primer bulb is one more thing to wear out.





NCHillbilly said:


> As others have said, a saw with a 24" bar is basically worthless for anything except bucking saw timber. A 16" bar is about the best all around, 18" at the most. You can cut some really big trees with either one. As for the Stihls being hard to start, been using them for nearly forty years and never seen one that was hard to start unless it has something wrong with it. Like I said, almost all pros use Stihls for a reason. None of them use Echos, for a reason.



 Tell me more about bar length choice.  I've used a 16" bar on saws that could run a 20".   Since I haven't gotten any younger a longer bar looks like it would be easier on the back, not having to bend over as much.  What am I missing??

 Any difference in performance same saw/chain long bar  vs  shorter bar?


----------



## brownhounds (Oct 15, 2019)

I just bought the Stihl 391. I just cut 4 loads of logs last week for firewood.  I liked it better than the 362. Everybody told me to get the 362, but I’m stubborn. I like the 391 a lot. The 461 is the best but I couldn’t justify the extra $500. My 391 was $700 out the door and I believe it’s worth it. 

I keep the old echo for a backup and it’s been solid for 11 years now. And I run them hard


----------



## RedHills (Oct 15, 2019)

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> Stihl MS271 Farm Boss 20".  Best chainsaw I've ever owned or operated.



I liked mine but smoked the head running it to hard on a granberg mini mill. Replaced it with the 291. Wont be doing that again!


----------



## Dbender (Oct 20, 2019)

Flash said:


> Tell me more about bar length choice.  I've used a 16" bar on saws that could run a 20".   Since I haven't gotten any younger a longer bar looks like it would be easier on the back, not having to bend over as much.  What am I missing??
> 
> Any difference in performance same saw/chain long bar  vs  shorter bar?


Saw is designed to be engaged into the log so not really going to keep you from bending over less really.  It's heavier, more chance of kickback, less balance dependong on the saw.    As far as running a bigger bar on saw it obviously less power compared to smaller bar.  You won't have to sharpen a longer bar as much but it wears you out much quicker running longer, heavier bar.


----------



## mattech (Oct 21, 2019)

Anyone have a battery powered saw. I've really thought hard about getting one to keep in the truck, so when I pull into the lease and find a down tree on the road. I have a few gas saws. 2 stihls and. Husqvarna, the stihls are way better, but they all get the job done.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 21, 2019)

Flash said:


> Tell me more about bar length choice.  I've used a 16" bar on saws that could run a 20".   Since I haven't gotten any younger a longer bar looks like it would be easier on the back, not having to bend over as much.  What am I missing??
> 
> Any difference in performance same saw/chain long bar  vs  shorter bar?


A saw will cut a lot faster and have more power with a 16" bar than a 20" bar on the same saw. Not to mention lighter and more maneuverable. You also have to watch those long bars for kickback if you're cutting smaller stuff and you have a foot of bar sticking out the other side of the log.


----------



## Triple C (Oct 21, 2019)

mattech said:


> Anyone have a battery powered saw. I've really thought hard about getting one to keep in the truck, so when I pull into the lease and find a down tree on the road. I have a few gas saws. 2 stihls and. Husqvarna, the stihls are way better, but they all get the job done.


mattech - I've got an Oregon battery pole saw that I really like.  Buddy of mine just got their battery chainsaw about 6 weeks ago for his farm and loves it.


----------



## Red dirt clod (Oct 21, 2019)

Matte ,yes I have an electric  Stihl bought over a year ago. Use it around the house fairly often. Cuts great and the battery lasts a long time.


----------



## normaldave (Oct 21, 2019)

I most often say "buy local", however I took a gamble on a Husqvarna refurbished saw from VMInnovations Husqvarna.  Free shipping to my door in 2 days via Fedex ground, opened the box, fired it up, I guess that was about 4 years ago?  It hasn't missed a lick yet.  Except for some bluing on the muffler, it looked brand new.  

I liked it so much, I also ordered a refurb Husky straight pole string trimmer with similar results.  Yes, I know if I need service I'll be at the local dealer I probably should have supported in the first place, but the savings got me a better saw and trimmer than I would have otherwise considered.  

YMMV.


----------



## ucfireman (Oct 21, 2019)

Don't laugh. I found a brand spanking new Poulan 42cc with 18 bar for 106 out the door. And a case. (pawn shop)
Basically the newer version of my old Craftsman. Uses the same chains, which I have about 10 new and 5-7 good used. I bought it for the lighter stuff.
Will Probably end up with an Echo 620P later this week. Dealer is having a Echo dealer sale (15% off). Probably buy the 24" and get a 20" and chain too.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Oct 21, 2019)

Husqvarna - There is no better saw in my opinion. Stihl would be second.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Oct 21, 2019)

Flash said:


> Tell me more about bar length choice.  I've used a 16" bar on saws that could run a 20".   Since I haven't gotten any younger a longer bar looks like it would be easier on the back, not having to bend over as much.  What am I missing??
> 
> Any difference in performance same saw/chain long bar  vs  shorter bar?





Dbender said:


> Saw is designed to be engaged into the log so not really going to keep you from bending over less really.  It's heavier, more chance of kickback, less balance dependong on the saw.    As far as running a bigger bar on saw it obviously less power compared to smaller bar.  You won't have to sharpen a longer bar as much but it wears you out much quicker running longer, heavier bar.


There is some truth to both these posts.
I run a long bar sometimes and sometimes a short.
Using the very tip will kick every saw everytime.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> A saw will cut a lot faster and have more power with a 16" bar than a 20" bar on the same saw. Not to mention lighter and more maneuverable. You also have to watch those long bars for kickback if you're cutting smaller stuff and you have a foot of bar sticking out the other side of the log.



Just put a 16” bar and a skip chain on a Husky 61(old). It already ran like a bat outta hades with a 20” bar, but it’ll NEVER be bolted onto that saw again.

I like old saws that run like new.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Oct 24, 2019)

Sounds as if you had too much torque using a short bar and a skip chain.


Jeff C. said:


> Just put a 16” bar and a skip chain on a Husky 61(old). It already ran like a bat outta hades with a 20” bar, but it’ll NEVER be bolted onto that saw again.
> 
> I like old saws that run like new.


Im not familar with a husky 61 but if it’s old and more than an old 55 then you got something.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Oct 24, 2019)

I saw today where Northern Tool is selling Huskie chainsaws at 20% off


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2019)

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> Sounds as if you had too much torque using a short bar and a skip chain.
> 
> Im not familar with a husky 61 but if it’s old and more than an old 55 then you got something.



62cc I believe.

Got a Husky 35 with a 16” bar, pretty old also and runs like new.

Last but not least, a Poulan 53A bow saw. It’s a boat anchor, but I love it for cutting long logs to length. Pick up, set down, move over, repeat....standing almost straight up.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2019)

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> Sounds as if you had too much torque using a short bar and a skip chain.
> 
> Im not familar with a husky 61 but if it’s old and more than an old 55 then you got something.




No sir, I meant that I will NEVER have the 20” bar on it again. It just felt so much better without it. 

Better balance, saw ran better, cut faster/smoother, less drag, and that skip chain made a difference also.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 24, 2019)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I saw today where Northern Tool is selling Huskie chainsaws at 20% off



I don’t know about the new ones, but I sure like the older. Of course I’ve got 2 older ones that have been very good to me over the years and still are.


----------



## ucfireman (Oct 26, 2019)

NE GA Pappy said:


> I saw today where Northern Tool is selling Huskie chainsaws at 20% off



Husky 455 rancher with 20" 383.99 at the Northern in Snellville. Also there is a $20 off coupon in last weeks paper. A deal for sure. Best dealer price i saw was 449


----------



## Flash (Oct 27, 2019)

ucfireman said:


> Husky 455 rancher with 20" 383.99 at the Northern in Snellville. Also there is a $20 off coupon in last weeks paper. A deal for sure. Best dealer price i saw was 449



Reconditioned or new??


----------



## ucfireman (Oct 27, 2019)

Brand new. He claims they have a service dept there too but who knows. I always hope I don't need service but take it to a dedicated shop if I do.
Believe it was till 11-2-19.


----------



## treemanjohn (Oct 27, 2019)

ucfireman said:


> Husky 455 rancher with 20" 383.99 at the Northern in Snellville. Also there is a $20 off coupon in last weeks paper. A deal for sure. Best dealer price i saw was 449


 If you'll take that saw and have them put on a 16" bar you'll have a runner


----------



## Flash (Oct 27, 2019)

ucfireman said:


> Brand new. He claims they have a service dept there too but who knows. I always hope I don't need service but take it to a dedicated shop if I do.
> Believe it was till 11-2-19.



 I wonder if that is S-ville only.  I looked on line for the store closest to me and their recond one was higher than Lowes new one


----------



## ucfireman (Oct 27, 2019)

Cant comment on other stores but


----------



## Beaudeane (Oct 27, 2019)

Stihl. I own 2 of them. One is 25 years old. 029 super & cranks 2-3 pulls. Got a small limb saw this year. Think it’s a 180. Homeowner model, cranks 2-3 pulls and easy on your back. I’d get a commercial rated one. At least a 290 or bigger if I was gonna buy another one. My step paw in law has a husky. It did him well about 5 years then it died. He’s borrowed my 029 a couple times since then. Ace sold me my 180. They have some deals a couple times a year. They had the 250 I think for $300 not long ago. It would probably do what your needing at an inexpensive price point


----------



## ucfireman (Nov 1, 2019)

Anyone hear or use Efco? MT6500 for $640. 
https://atlanta.craigslist.org/eat/grd/d/lawrenceville-chainsaw/7011384058.html


----------



## Gbr5pb (Nov 6, 2019)

! Got a jonsered 670 with a 30 inch bar great if you got a large tree to fell or for cutting stumps off. Use husky for cutting everything else including logs into firewood you can’t keep long bar outa ground


----------



## joepuppy (Nov 7, 2019)

I am a sawyer on a wildland hand crew. Stihl is #1, followed by Husky at #2. We use our saws in the most terrible conditions for 16 hour shifts, so I can attest to the durability. Problem with Husky is they make a pro model, and a home depot model. Two way different saws. Be careful in buying. Spend the extra cash and make this purchase once instead of twice.


----------



## atlashunter (Nov 7, 2019)

I started out with a Poulan Pro 220 38cc and it was absolute garbage. Hard to start and leaked all of the bar oil out into the case. Knew another guy that had the same saw and it also leaked bar oil. Now I have two Stihl saws and love running both of them. One is a 026 (49cc) with a 16 inch bar. The other is a 044 (70cc?) with a 20 inch bar. I don’t know how old they are but I would guess from the 80’s. They start on the 2nd or 3rd pull and cut great. Stihl dealers aren’t hard to find and parts are readily available. You can get a good used 026 for around $250 and I think the 044 was in the $350-$400 range. Have read good things about Huskys too especially the 372xp.

I’m of the opinion that good quality equipment can be a good value at the right price but low quality equipment isn’t a good value at any price.


----------

